# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  "It's for the best" in Russian

## Valda

How do you say "it's for the best" im Russian?

----------


## Alex80

Almost directly: 
Это к лучшему.
Всё к лучшему (all for the best).

----------

